# Installation MacOS10.4 sur Cube



## woz86 (10 Décembre 2021)

Sur mon PowerMac G4 Cube sur lequel j'ai installé un disque dur SSD de 120Go et mis 1,5Go de RAM, j'aimerais installer MacOS 10.4 (il est actuellement en 10.0.3) mais je n'arrive pas à faire l'installation car mon lecteur doit avoir un peu de mal (réparation à prévoir).

Est-ce qu'il serait possible que je fasse une installation à partir d'une clé USB et est-ce qu'il y a une procédure particulière à suivre ?

Il est possible d'installer directement MacOS 10.4 à partir de MacOS 10.0.3 ?

Merci de vos réponses ;-)


----------



## Invité (11 Décembre 2021)

Avec le nombre de machines que tu possède, tu dois bien en avoir une qui a du FW et un lecteur en bon état, non ?

Testé avec des Mini, iMac, MB et iBook : tu démarres un de ces ordi en mode cible relié au Cube avec un câble FW, une fois démarré tu introduis ton CD ou DVD dedans, puis tu démarres le Cube avec "alt" au boot et là tu peux booter sur ton CD ou DVD


----------



## woz86 (11 Décembre 2021)

Oui j’ai plusieurs machines qui possède le FW avec des lecteurs fonctionnels, mais je n’ai pas dans mes affaires de câble FW, il faudrait que je m’en trouve un sur lbc.


----------



## Invité (11 Décembre 2021)

Tu n'as aucun périphérique FW ?
C'est pourtant bien pratique, un vieux graveur en FW400 permet de démarrer à près tous les Mac en FW


----------



## woz86 (11 Décembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Tu n'as aucun périphérique FW ?


Non, je n’en ai aucun.


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> tu démarres un de ces ordi en mode cible


Il faut faire comment pour cela ?


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2022)

Ben avec la touche "t" (target) au boot


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Ben avec la touche "t" (target) au boot


Parfait merci


----------



## Furo (26 Janvier 2022)

Idem pour mon Cube, lecteur à changer, j'ai essayé avec un lecteur d'iMac g3 car on m'a dit que c'était la même chose : Au final ça marche mais que horizontalement et pas verticalement

Sinon j'ai installé via USB + touche alt pour boot


----------



## woz86 (26 Janvier 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Sinon j'ai installé via USB + touche alt pour boot


Mais quand on veut faire une installation via USB, il faut avoir le bon système qui puisse s’installer par l’USB ?


----------



## Furo (26 Janvier 2022)

Normalement tout les iso macos fonctionnent en usb 
Du moment que c'est compatible avec le cube (Mac OS 9.0.4 à 10.4)


----------



## Invité (26 Janvier 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Normalement tout les iso macos fonctionnent en usb
> Du moment que c'est compatible avec le cube (Mac OS 9.0.4 à 10.4)


Heu, pas vraiment… Voir vraiment pas !
Autant tous les Mac Intel démarrent en USB autant c'est assez délicat sur le PPC et il faut connaitre la procédure…

Une piste par l'ex grand gourou de ce forum : https://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=380006


----------



## Furo (26 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Heu, pas vraiment… Voir vraiment pas !
> Autant tous les Mac Intel démarrent en USB autant c'est assez délicat sur le PPC et il faut connaitre la procédure…
> 
> Une piste par l'ex grand gourou de ce forum : https://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=380006


Je parle surtout que tu peux trouver les iso à partir de macos 8 (avec lecteur USB aussi), Évidemment tu ne vas pas trouver un iso de macos 1 que tu mets en USB sur un Macintosh 128k...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Heu, pas vraiment… Voir vraiment pas !
> Autant tous les Mac Intel démarrent en USB autant c'est assez délicat sur le PPC et il faut connaitre la procédure…
> 
> Une piste par l'ex grand gourou de ce forum : https://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=380006



Euh … Pour info (et pour mémoire), "_l'ex grand gourou de ce forum_" avait aussi posté ça ici, le post de Mac Bidouille n'était qu'une copie de celui que j'avais mis ici. Après, pour le retrouver dans les profondeurs des archives …


----------



## Invité (27 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh … Pour info (et pour mémoire), "_l'ex grand gourou de ce forum_" avait aussi posté ça ici, le post de Mac Bidouille n'était qu'une copie de celui que j'avais mis ici. Après, pour le retrouver dans les profondeurs des archives …


Je sais, mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé ici…


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Je sais, mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé ici…


Moi non plus, d'où la teneur de mon précédent message. Toutefois je me souviens qu'à l'époque, Dandu m'avait demandé l'autorisation d'en reprendre l'essentiel dans son Journal du Lapin, autorisation que j'avais évidemment donnée. Donc, on doit aussi retrouver ça chez lui.


----------



## Invité (28 Janvier 2022)

Même chez lui, le lien est chez les cousins de Jules chez Smith en face


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Même chez lui, le lien est chez les cousins de Jules chez Smith en face


Non, ni là, ni chez Ducran et Lapoigne, il est ici !


----------



## CBi (30 Janvier 2022)

Au passage, ça vaut vraiment le coup de changer le lecteur de CD et ce n'est rien à faire, le cube se démontant extrêmement facilement


----------



## Furo (30 Janvier 2022)

CBi a dit:


> Au passage, ça vaut vraiment le coup de changer le lecteur de CD et ce n'est rien à faire, le cube se démontant extrêmement facilement


ouais mais bonne chance pour en trouver un lecteur de Cube x)


----------



## woz86 (30 Janvier 2022)

Furo a dit:


> ouais mais bonne chance pour en trouver un lecteur de Cube x)


Oui j’en ai vu un neuf une fois sur lbc, il n’est pas resté longtemps.


----------



## CBi (30 Janvier 2022)

Furo a dit:


> ouais mais bonne chance pour en trouver un lecteur de Cube x)


Oui, certains préfèrent garder le lecteur original et changer la courroie pour lui redonner son peps =
voir ici
 J'ai préféré le remplacer, mais effectivement pas par un lecteur de Cube, introuvable neuf, mais par un lecteur optique "mince" standard, que j'ai simplement positionné dans le boîtier du lecteur originel, en l'y collant avec de l'adhésif double face = la sortie du disque est ainsi parfaitement alignée avec la fente du cube plexiglas.


----------



## Furo (30 Janvier 2022)

CBi a dit:


> Oui, certains préfèrent garder le lecteur original et changer la courroie pour lui redonner son peps =
> voir ici
> J'ai préféré le remplacer, mais effectivement pas par un lecteur de Cube, introuvable neuf, mais par un lecteur optique "mince" standard, que j'ai simplement positionné dans le boîtier du lecteur originel, en l'y collant avec de l'adhésif double face = la sortie du disque est ainsi parfaitement alignée avec la fente du cube plexiglas.


Quand je l'ai acheté (il y a quelque temps 100 € avec écran display, alim, enceinte clavier et souris) j'ai démonté le temps et j'ai vu que le lecteur était rouillé. On peut le remplacer par le lecteur d'un iMac g3 (apparemment, c'est le même) mais en testant ça marche qu'à l'horizontal et pas à la verticale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2022)

Non, rien, fausse manip, sorry !


----------



## woz86 (3 Mai 2022)

J’aimerais me servir de l’un de mes iBook comme lecteur de CD externe (celui de mon Cube ne fonctionne plus).
En théorie l’iBook doit être en mode Target (touche t au démarrage ensuite le logo firewire) ?
Et le Cube la touche Alt au démarrage ?
Après je choisis quel lecteur ? L’iBook en théorie pour qu’il soit le lecteur de CD ?




Car comment faire apparaître le lecteur CD avec le CDROM dedans afin de le lancer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2022)

Le mode target ne permet d'accéder qu'au disque "zéro" de la cible, donc, le disque interne, pas au lecteur optique.


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le mode target ne permet d'accéder qu'au disque "zéro" de la cible, donc, le disque interne, pas au lecteur optique.


Non, non Pascal.
J'ai fait de nombreux tests.

Les graveurs internes des iBook, MacBook (au moins jusqu'au 2012), iMac (de sûr les G3) permettent de l'utiliser comme lecteur externe.

Il suffit de brancher 2 Mac en FW, de démarrer celui qui servira de lecteur en mode cible (t), de démarrer l'autre avec "alt" .
Si le CD/DVD du premier est inséré il apparait sur l'écran de boot du second. Sinon on peut insérer un CD/DVD postérieurement aussi.


----------



## woz86 (3 Mai 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Il suffit de brancher 2 Mac en FW, de démarrer celui qui servira de lecteur en mode cible (t), de démarrer l'autre avec "alt" .
> Si le CD/DVD du premier est inséré il apparait sur l'écran de boot du second. Sinon on peut insérer un CD/DVD postérieurement aussi.


Après sur celui qui est en mode cible, sur ma photo précédente je dois choisir le Cube ?


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Après sur celui qui est en mode cible, sur ma photo précédente je dois choisir le Cube ?


Il faut que ton CD/DVD soit dans l'iBook ou que tu l'introduise, et tu devrais voir 3 Systèmes. L'OS de l'iBook et celui du CD/DVD plus celui du Cube si il y en a un.

Puisque tu veux démarrer sur le graveur de l'iBook, il est évident que tu ne choisira pas le Cube ou l'OS de l'iBook…

Petite précision, mes tests portent sur des iBook blancs, je n'ai pas d'iBook palourde si c'est ce que tu veux utiliser…


----------



## woz86 (4 Mai 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Petite précision, mes tests portent sur des iBook blancs, je n'ai pas d'iBook palourde si c'est ce que tu veux utiliser…


J’ai essayé avec un iBook Indigo (Palourde), je ferai un essai avec un iBook blanc pour voir, car lorsque j’ai essayé je n’avais pas le CD qui apparaissait à l’écran alors qu’il était introduit.


----------

